# ST 224 - intake valve issue?



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I've searched but not found any info on the issue I'm having: ST 224 is virtually brand new (client dropped it off because it wouldn't run and now I know why) and there is NO compression. I thought the valves needed lapping, so I took the head off and cleaned them to almost new condition. Reinstalled, torqued everything down, and still no compression. I was thinking that the rings were shot, but, wanted to test further.

Then I plugged in starter and hit the button. Barely any pressure registered in the compression tester, but, ...misty gas was flying out the carb! (Also could feel air flow out of muffler). I'm assuming the intake valve is staying open; (right?). 

Spring not good that should be closing intake valve? They're not the strongest looking things anyhow. Again, this machine looks brand new - no scratches on intake chute.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated. Thank you,

Jay


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Jay. This is an OHV engine, did you adjust both valves for clearance? I'm not sure what motor it is, but I would "think" .005 to .007 valve clearance would work. Air coming out the carb and muffler indicate BOTH valves are open. I assume the piston is moving up and down?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

it's a 208 cc lct ohv engine shop manual states .005 to .007 intake , 007 to .009 exhaust valve clearance . that's where i would also start checking the valve setting 
the op by inputting the engine model number can get a shop manual copy from here Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Jay. This is an OHV engine, did you adjust both valves for clearance? I'm not sure what motor it is, but I would "think" .005 to .007 valve clearance would work. Air coming out the carb and muffler indicate BOTH valves are open. I assume the piston is moving up and down?


Thank you Grunt. To clarify, air was coming out of the carb and exhaust but not on the same stroke (I don't believe). I was just confirming that both valves were opening and flow was coming out of each, individually. Yes, the piston is moving up and down. 

When I had the head off, the cylinder walls and piston looked to be in fine condition.

Please forgive my ignorance here, (I've done TONS of work on my cars, trucks, snowmobiles, chainsaws, and snowblowers - but...), how do I check that valve clearance? Pull the head and push down on the rocker and then measure the gap/opening of the valve "head" from the ..."seat"?

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

jaytpilk said:


> Thank you Grunt. To clarify, air was coming out of the carb and exhaust but not on the same stroke (I don't believe). I was just confirming that both valves were opening and flow was coming out of each, individually. Yes, the piston is moving up and down.
> 
> When I had the head off, the cylinder walls and piston looked to be in fine condition.
> 
> ...


Disregard. I just found a great video showing me what to do.

Other question: When I took the valve cover off the first time, to check head gasket, I was not 100% careful to make sure that the "cap" atop the valve stem(s) didn't fly free. I noticed, when on the bench, that only the exhaust valve stem had this little cap on top, where the rocker presses against the top of the valve stem. I'll try and download the manual for my engine to see if BOTH should have this little cap. Wondering if that could be part of my issue...


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

looking at the shop manual the secondary keeper as it is called is only on the exhaust valve


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> looking at the shop manual the secondary keeper as it is called is only on the exhaust valve


Ah HAH. Well I definitely have the secondary keeper on the INTAKE valve, so that's problem #1. Thank you!!

But, interesting, when I follow the instructions of this video (assuming they're correct) I have no "play" between rocker arm and top of valves when piston is at TDC on compression stroke: 



 - Maybe that's why this engine wont run and has no compression...

. It's like a puzzle, putting everything together correctly. Going to try and follow the video and make sure the valve gap/lash is properly set, with that secondary keeper on the proper valve.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> it's a 208 cc lct ohv engine shop manual states .005 to .007 intake , 007 to .009 exhaust valve clearance . that's where i would also start checking the valve setting
> the op by inputting the engine model number can get a shop manual copy from here Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC


Hi Woodie. I got my engine number and input it on the Liquid Combustion site and got "a" manual, but, when I searched through it I did not find the valve gap info mentioned. Is there another manual I should get - a service manual? This looks more like an owners manual.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

jaytpilk said:


> Hi Woodie. I got my engine number and input it on the Liquid Combustion site and got "a" manual, but, when I searched through it I did not find the valve gap info mentioned. Is there another manual I should get - a service manual? This looks more like an owners manual.


Ah... Once again, I should have tried more things before posting. I did get a Service Manual - it was a different option on the LCT site. Back to work :smile2:


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

I did search the entire service manual and did not find what the compression PSI should be; do you folks know? 125? 150? Again, as Woodie notes, it's the 208cc engine. 

Thank you !!!

Jay


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

my shop manual reads "compression should be in the range of 55 to 80 psi,"


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! FIRED RIGHT UP!

This is a 2016 model and appears to have never been used. Somebody bollixed up the valves and once I got them set right, she seems good. Granted, only ran it for a few seconds, (it is in my basement), but, I'm 99% sure she'll do well outside.

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

no problem man, NOW please don't hit and leave HANG AROUND HERE!! we need fresh blood


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Absolutely. I love forums and am on many for my BMWs, tractor, lawn mower, etc. Hopefully I can add to the pool of experience. Thanks again!


----------

